# Songs with meaning



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Often a song plays on the radio and I am transported back to a time or place
Like "frankie" which is playing now is summer of 86 when I left london and began a new life in Shrewsbury

Rock DJ - Robbie Williams SIL's Hen night in the que to get into a pub all of us Singing!

Theres loads more I can think of 
ones that make me smile are Ilsa bonita ( madonna) reminds me of summer and first Kisses!

Summer holiday ( Cliff richard ) traveling up the M1 on our way to N.Wales for our summer holiday

What songs and memories remind you of something special funny or sad 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Wonderful tonight - was the first song that I danced to with DH when we got married.

Red Alert (Basement Jaxx) reminds me of my wonderful nephew. He was only little when this came out and I will always remember listening to him singing it  

Dancing Queen reminds me of my last birthday. We came home in a taxi that had flashing lights in the back and the taxi driver turned it up. We sang our heads off!!! Felt sorry for the driver - even though it was his fault for putting it on.

Champaign Supernova (oasis) reminds me of my holiday in Ibiza with my best mate. The best thing about it was I won the holiday for drinking a certain brand of Larger in a pub!!! 

Finally, The Tweenies (I know that they don't play it on the radio and I can't remember what the song was called, but had to mention it) reminds me of my DS sat under the Christmas tree when he was 2. He was sat in just a T-shirt with his tape recorder singing into the microphone  

Tina xx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

The final countdown - we sang final school year for my leacing middle school show

Cari - we sang gaaaaaarrrry when we fancied a lad called Gary (I was about 11)

Manic Monday - made up own version which involved my mates brother that we fancied...abou 9 years old

Step off the Train - 2 memories, 1 dancing with actions drunk at uni with best mate and 2 at other mates funeral unfortunately

That's all that pops into mind at the moment.

Kay xxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Kay you've reminded me off some good times with them songs too...

The final countdown - primary school christmas party, jumping off the gym benches when they sang final countdown! 

Manic Monday - in a minibus on the way to a netball tournament at primary school, all the girls singing.

Dancing queen - kareoke years ago in a pub in clitheroe, so drunk dont know how r why i remember!

Electric dreams - dh and our song when we met

Youre the one that i want (grease) - at a party when me and dh first met, he said i looked like sandy cos i had a leather jacket on (  ) and he said he'd do jt's bit if i sung onj's bit. Told him i'd never seen grease so that shut him up (I havent either!  )

god i could go on and on with this thread! Thanks Dizzi, great idea!

Can you dig it? (the lightning seeds i think) on hols at the airport, Los Angeles when i was about 15 (i think!)

First time ever i saw your face - celine Dion, had it played in theatre when our bubs was born

Junior senior - move your feet. on hols majorca 2003 dancing like a woman possessed in a bar!

Leo sayer - you make me feel like dancing - the morning after the mad dancing in the bar in majorca, about 8am with a very sore head! Me screeching it at the top of my voice on the balcony! OOOOooops!

Best end it there!


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

ok
Cinderella- So this is love- Reminds me of me and my husband swooshing my beautiful wedding dress around the floor whilst we waltzed on our wedding day. I remember everyone standing round taking photos and clapping!!

Mark Cohn- True Companion- This reminds me of my wedding day- making the vows, walking down the aisle etc

Oh dear these are all going to be to do with my wedding ooops


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Keep on moving - Soul 2 Soul was about when 1st met DH
PLus Chaka Kahn I'm very woman aswell
Tracey Chapman reminds me of younger days with Dh
Hot chocolate You sexy thing rollor blading discos and meeting a lad from Hull who actually bought me the single    
God there is loads i cud put.
I tend to have albums that remind me of things now rather than songs.
But Snow Patrol Chasing Cars is one that will always be important to me n dh.

Most Motown stuff as when me n Dh party at home we dance n sing like nutters  

I love Mr Bluesky by ELO my dads fav group i have the album in my car all the time and play and sing at top of my voice makes me feel my dad is close to me when i play it  

A sad one for me Albatross fleetwood mac and I am saling Rod Stewart dad chose them for his funeral      


fab idea like usual Dizzi


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I am sailing makes me cry too! in fact Ive picked it for my funeral 

Mine a DH's song is called livin on love by Alan Jackson - not sure who did the orig version 

Its like you hear a song and imediatly it takes you back or reminds you of something or somewhere!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

For me:

*Oh What a Night (December 63)*: well December 80something actually in my case(shamefully I cannot remember the actual year but it was around 86 or 88 or something). I'd been out with some friends on Christmas eve. We'd gone back to my mate's house and at midnight about 6 of us were all snuggled round the fire under this huge duvet with hot chocolate and just being in the moment.

*Throwing It All Away - Genesis*: reminds me of my first pop concert which was, Genesis in fact. July 4th 1987. I wore a white all in one cotton boilersuit/flying suit thing with red plastic shoes, earrings and belt. I thought I looked very cool. I wish I had a picture!

*You Are My One Temptation - Mica Paris*. The spring / summer that I started seeing my DH. When nobody knew we were an item expect my best friend; we really didn't think we should be together and were trying hard not to see each other to avoid temptation (and our instincts to start snogging) but we seemed to always end in his car, at the top of my road, taking far too long to say goodnight and with far too many tongues involved.  Incidently DH amd I gave oursleves 6 weeks...18 years ago!

*Amazing Grace*: My nan's funeral. (Her name was Gracie). I pretty much cannot hear that song, even now, without getting a bit teary.

*Hold On - Sarah Mclachlan*: will always be an IVF song for me, although it's not what the song is about, the sentiment (hold on, for this is gonna hurt like hell) rings true.

C~x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

C - my nan was called Mary Grace....she called herself DISGRACE!   she was a character

Ceri - was 'Can you dig it' 'The Stone Roses?'

Angels - Robbie Williams - school nativity 4 years ago where we teachers managed to sneak a Robbie song into the show  

Kay xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi everyone, 

Loving this thread. I got an Ipod for Christmas and out all these great memory songs on it and now when I play it I go through all the years with a big smile on my face   

Chumbawumba - Tubthumping - the first girlie holiday with my friends (no parents) in 1997 to Tenerife. This was played every where and was our anthem of the hol. 

Savage Garden, Truly, Madly, Deeply - This was out when DH and I got together 10 years ago. I love the words and it was our first dance at our wedding (My heart will go on was also big when we started going out and I have to admit its a guilty pleasure but I didn't put it on my ipod) Bittersweet Symphony was also out at the same time so it always reminds me of coy hand holding   

Take That, Pray - always brings back great memories of a family camping holiday in the Lake District when I was about 13. 

John Denver, Leaving on a jet plane - this is a university one, it was the last song played when we went out to celebrate the end of our exams at uni. Everyone was exhausted, tired and emotional (and a little bit tipsy!!) and the tears rolled!!!!!. 

There are loads of other songs but I can't remember them all at the minute. Eva Cassidy, Songbird is on my wedding video and another song that i have never heard before and don't know the name too but it goes "when I see your smile, I can face the world, oh you know, I can do anything". This was played over the photo session bit of the video and suits so well but I don't know what it is called!!!!!

I love "Baba O'Riley" by the Who, just cos it makes me jump around and dance!!!!

I could go on forever, will have to have a think about important ones


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

he he meant to add a link to this to show my favourite song

http://www.everaftervideos.com/everafter/new/gemma.wmv (our wedding highlights)
/links


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

weeza82 said:


> another song that i have never heard before and don't know the name too but it goes "when I see your smile, I can face the world, oh you know, I can do anything". This was played over the photo session bit of the video and suits so well but I don't know what it is called!!!!!


It's called "When I See You Smile" and it's by Bad English 

Tina xx


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Ooh, thanks so much Tina   I have asked loads of people and no-one had ever heard of it before!!!! Will be downloading it soon. Thank you again, I'm all pleased now!!!!!


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Not a problem hun, just glad that I could help. If you want to find another song, just type the lyrics into your search engine (google) and it will give you the title and who sung it   I'm going to download it to see what it sounds like   

Tina xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

My songs

Tequilla ~ Me and my best mates about 15 yrs ago now, we were in guides/ventures and on a night hike. One of the other teams said they could here my walkman with a speaker and us singing at the top of our voices coming closer across the field 

Every step you take, the one with the rappers on stings track ~ My Sis was going through TX for cervical cancer when this came out. We just looked at one another and knew what we were thinking 

Whitney Houston, All the man I need ~ Purely for the 1st lot of words, http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/whitneyhouston/allthemanthatineed.html exaclty how I feel about DH when we 1st got together after splitting with my ex

Wind beneath my wings, bette midler ~ Me and My gay BF's song. We never get to the end of the song or the film beaches without 

Waaaaaaaay too many more to mention 

Shelley Xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

What a fab thread!  

1) Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen. Number 1 the day I was born and later in life became a bit of a youth club anthem, especially the head banging bit.
2) More than words - Extreme mine and DH's song
3) Wonderful Tonight- Eric Clapton - first dance at our wedding
4) Something inside so strong - Labi Siffree.  Just love the words of this song
5) Boys are back in town - Thin Lizzy.  The lads in my uni hostel would play this really loud whilst getting ready to go clubbing.
6) Frankie - Sister Sledge.  Reminds me of family holidays to Great Yarmouth.
7) Relight my fire- Take that.  In our 6th form panto, some of the teachers dressed up as Take That and Lulu, will never forget it.
 Every Little Thing/Miracle Maker - Delirious?.  These 2 songs sum up our infertility struggle but that in the end "every little thing's gonna be alright"
9) Love don't live here any more - Rose Royce.  This song was playing when I got dumped by my first boyfriend 
10) Wonderful - Adam Ant.  Love the song, love the singer.  Nuff said

xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> Something inside so strong - Labi Siffree. Just love the words of this song


 SNAP!


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

Wonderful Tonight was the 1st dance at my wedding...i love when i hear it   

Sanjo xx


----------

